# Ross Reels -2013



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

I am researching building a fly setup.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with a 9wt Sage xi3.  As for the reel I've really been checking out the Ross Momentum LT 5#.  I have a pretty good idea of the can of worms I'm getting ready to open  , but here it goes: what are you guys opinions on the newer Ross Reels?

Looking to use this rig inshore for redfish, snook, trout and the occasional pompano.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great reels. I work for 3M and they owned Ross. 

I would love a momentum


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Great reels. I work for 3M and they owned Ross.
> 
> I would love a momentum


Do you own any Ross Models?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't but I've handled them all up in MN when I went for work training. 

Very wheel made


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm conflicted. Without a doubt, Ross has a great history; but I am wondering if they're having quality issues. I've heard of loose parts on new reels, play (slop) and wobble. With that said reviewers who have actually used a Ross being reviewed seem to universally sing their praises (perhaps because they just received a new, free toy?). I want to find a nice reel that with maintenance will last for a while and catch a mess of fish.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never heard anything bad about Tibor


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I love my Allen reels


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had the old Ross Cimarron reels for 4 and 5 wts back in my rainbow trout fishing days. They were bombproof.

Haven't really looked at them since, so you can discount the following if you were looking for an actual comparison.

Also I remember someone saying Orvis bought Ross, so I will definitely not be looking at them in the future.

I've already ordered one of the new Nautilus CCFX2 reels and should get it mid-December.

I have a Galvan T10 on my 9wt and it has worked flawlessly.

Everglades are too small for a 9 wt IMO. Heck, I use a Gulfstream on my 10wt. Lots of backing for fishing tarpon solo.

Don't pay retail for that Xi3, I got a feeling they are about to be discontinued. Jus say'n.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There are much better reels out there for salt use than Ross. But the Ross is a fine reel. I wonder why you are choosing a 9wt setup? For the fishing you listed I would go with an 8 wt. If you did go with an 8wt Xi3 I can tell you first hand that it pairs quite nicely with an Abel Super 7/8N. Abel, Tibor, and Hatch are the go to saltwater reels. Hatch may be the best of them all but they are pretty heavy.

The Sage Xi3 is going to be revamped for 2014. I can't wait to see what they change although I would be happy if they left them alone. The Xi3 is a winner for the way I cast. All my salt rods are Xi3s.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I love my Allen reels


What model do you have? I'll check Allen out, thanks for the pointer.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I've never heard anything bad about Tibor


Yeah, Tibor feels like a very safe decision. Don't think anyone would say Tibor is a bad way to go. I'd love to find an up and comer, a company with a lot of bang for the buck. I guess that is what had me intrigued with Ross. Around 2008, that was the buzz on Ross. Seems like there has been zero buzz on Ross since 2011.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I've had the old Ross Cimarron reels for 4 and 5 wts back in my rainbow trout fishing days. They were bombproof.
> 
> Haven't really looked at them since, so you can discount the following if you were looking for an actual comparison.
> 
> ...


Had noticed a number of posts on Microskiff talking about Nautilus and Galvan. I'm going to look at both. 

The Orvis purchase of Ross is another thing that has me gun shy on Ross. I haven't seen Orvis high on many peoples list and we know what happens when a big company buys a small company.

@skiffinidaho mentioned a revamp on the xi3 for 2014. Can you say "reduced for clearance"? At least I hope so.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> There are much better reels out there for salt use than Ross. But the Ross is a fine reel. I wonder why you are choosing a 9wt setup? For the fishing you listed I would go with an 8 wt. If you did go with an 8wt Xi3 I can tell you first hand that it pairs quite nicely with an Abel Super 7/8N.  Abel, Tibor, and Hatch are the go to saltwater reels. Hatch may be the best of them all but they are pretty heavy.
> 
> The Sage Xi3 is going to be revamped for 2014. I can't wait to see what they change although I would be happy if they left them alone. The Xi3 is a winner for the way I cast. All my salt rods are Xi3s.


Thanks for the response. I fished fly in freshwater for panfish as a teenager. I have used spinning and bait casters for my adult life and I want to get back into fly fishing.

I am looking at a 9wt because it is what some folks I know who fish inshore with flies recommended. I'm definitely open to any advice or guidance as I know that I still have a whole lot to learn. I guess the people I know recommended this because I like to chase bull reds?

Thanks for the heads up on the xi3 redesign. Be nice if I could find one reduced on clearance once the redesign is released. I think I would rather have the the xi3 than a redesigned rod. Everyone, and I mean everyone I know who has used the xi3 says it is the finest, most versatile rod they have used. The most common word that I have heard used about the xi3 is "cannon".


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I have Ross Momentum reels on my 10 wt and 12 wt rods.  They are my primary reels for tarpon and have held up well.  I've caught many of tarpon on them, ranging from 10 pounds up to 100 pounds.  The drag has held up during battle.  The 100 pounder I caught was to the boat in 20 minutes, but the drag was nearly 100% cranked down.

I also have a Momentum on my 15 wt and it is going to be replaced by a Tibor.  The reel could not stop a 45 pound Dorado - I had to palm the reel and force the fish in.  My brother hooked a 120lb+ marlin on it and the reel was 100% cranked down and was nearly free spooling.

I've also had a Momentum 6 fail on my brother during a fight with a 30 pound jack.  He had to palm the spool and force it in.  Then again, I've landed a 25lb jack on a Ross Evolution without a problem... 

I have a Tibor Gulfstream I also use for tarpon.  Great reel - world class drag.  But they are heavier - I'd be reluctant to use a Glades since it lacks backing capacity.  Moving up to a Riptide ups the weight.

But, this is for a 9 weight.  I use a Lamson Litespeed on my 9 purely for weight savings - the drag is solid.  I've landed permit on it without any issue and also smaller tarpon.

However, if I were to buy now, I'd go Nautilus NV or NV-G.  Weight to drag ratio is the best out there - better than Hatch, IMO.  I prefer the lightest reel with the best drag I can get.  I'll be replacing some of my Litespeeds with Nautilus when I get the chance.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

If you end up with an XI3, I would opt for a lighter reel in order to keep the outfit balanced.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I have Ross Momentum reels on my 10 wt and 12 wt rods.  They are my primary reels for tarpon and have held up well.  I've caught many of tarpon on them, ranging from 10 pounds up to 100 pounds.  The drag has held up during battle.  The 100 pounder I caught was to the boat in 20 minutes, but the drag was nearly 100% cranked down.
> 
> I also have a Momentum on my 15 wt and it is going to be replaced by a Tibor.  The reel could not stop a 45 pound Dorado - I had to palm the reel and force the fish in.  My brother hooked a 120lb+ marlin on it and the reel was 100% cranked down and was nearly free spooling.
> 
> ...


The feedback on Ross is helpful. I'm getting detached from the idea of a Ross quickly. 

As for Tibor, I wonder how a Riptide would balance on an xi3...

Is the NV machined aluminum? The NV-G calls out machining explicitly, the NV doesn't.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> If you end up with an XI3, I would opt for a lighter reel in order to keep the outfit balanced.


Yeah I am concerned with the balance of this rig. Don't want to have to work just to hold the rod.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I like the Everglades on my 8 and 9 wt rods. 
Talk all you want about backing capacity but I have never been close to being spooled. It may be possible but it is far from probable. I have had it on bones to Bonita as well as big Reds.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, they are great reels up to what you'd catch with a 12 weight. But BIG game, I would go with Tibor.

On a 9 it would do just fine. As for backing, I'd rather have more than I need. I've been close be to being spooled, but that was in cases where I didn't have enough.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

So based on the feedback here, some PM's and a lot of time on google, I think I am leaning towards the Hatch Finatic. Thought?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

> So based on the feedback here, some PM's and a lot of time on google, I think I am leaning towards the Hatch Finatic.  Thought?


You can't go wrong with a Hatch. FWIW Stillwater Fly Shop in Oregon has an online sale for 20% off everything. And any Abel reel comes with a free fly line up to $100. They also carry Tibor reels. The sale code is NEWSITE20.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Nautilus NV 9 is over $100 cheaper and is 33% lighter than the Hatch Finatic 9. If you need more backing, the NV G9 is about the same price as the Finatic, but is about 20% lighter.

You can't go wrong with a Hatch, but I just wanted to give you an opinion on a comparable, closest competitor to it. I've looked at the build quality on both, but I like the carbon/cork mix on Nautilus reels more.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the info.  It has been very helpful and I have learned through this.

It looks like I am going to make a decision between Tibor and Hatch.  Where I stand is flipping more frequently that a trout on a boat deck.

I see it as a decision between the safety of Tibor... I'm going to get a great reel with Tibor, and the promise of Hatch... Getting a reel that is possibly a classic in the making.  This decision will probably come down to when I just make a purchase of one "in the moment".

Thanks again to everyone who responded.  I appreciate the time.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you have to go Xi3 for some reason? Please check out the G Loomis NRX. I have four at this point and even have two in inshore spin. I think loomis blew it by hypeing and reel seat failures when they first brought the NRX out. I've never, in fourty years of fly, had a better casting rod in my hands. Believe me, I've had them all in rod brands from old SA to Thomas & Thomas, Winston, Sage (for years), etc. Or, I've had occasion to cast many of the others, including the new brands and foriegn ones. 

Reel wise Tibor. Have six. Two are Everglades on NRX 8 and a nine.


----------



## BKG4211 (Oct 19, 2013)

> If you end up with an XI3, I would opt for a lighter reel in order to keep the outfit balanced.


I got a used Xi3 for $400 from a forum member.  In great shape with warranty card.

I think I'm going to put a Hatch 7 Plus on it.  I know everyone says Hatch is heavy, but they really seem to be well engineered reels that will last.

The survey I posted was pretty wild too.  It mirrors how I was feeling Tibor or Hatch with  a slight advantage to Hatch.  Maybe I'll do an 11wt Tibor for tarpon 

Thanks for taking the time to give me the pointer.


----------

